# How to meet people at university? I'm staying at the dorms.



## SomeGuy92 (Jan 14, 2010)

Hey,
I just started university this year, and I've been staying in a private dorm room with my own bathroom since the 8th of January. I haven't made any friends or even met anyone at all. I just had my first class and there were a few people in class but I was still very nervous. Anyway, as soon as class ended i came back to my dorm room and didn't talk to anyone. I have two more classes today so what should I do then?

What am i supposed to do to meet people? I want to make friends quickly


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

I would suggest talking to people in class if you can and also not shutting your door when you go in your dorm room all the time so it leaves an opening for people to come and talk to you if they feel. I have seen this from expirence. I would try to strike up conversations with people in your hall and your classes it cant hurt. Good luck and I hope you make some friends this year but give it time.


----------



## SomeGuy92 (Jan 14, 2010)

What exactly am I supposed to say to them? I always feel like I'll say the wrong thing.


----------



## Popezilla (Jan 11, 2010)

Yeah that's the problem with SA, never knowing what to say. I think everything I can say won't be appreciated by anyone else so I stay quiet. It's like a mental block you have to get past. I struggle with it everyday even with people I know. You have to tell that voice to shut up and then act, it works for me at least. Most people will be a lot more receptive to your conversation than you initially think, it's one of those things you have to test and figure out for yourself though sadly.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Keep your door open and just say hi to people when you see them in the halls.

I've never been that good at meeting people in class, but I met a few people when I stayed in residence. Most of them just sort of wandered in my room and then introduced me to other people they'd met. 

Sometimes you'll get lucky and you'll be in a class where everybody talks to everybody else. I've only actually been in one class like that (a first year geography class), and it was both awesome and terrifying.

Good luck. I hope you can meet some people.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Leaving your door open at first encourages people to say hi. Helps if you have a some food out, like a bowl of M&M's or something.


----------



## SomeGuy92 (Jan 14, 2010)

I can't keep my dorm room open, it would look so strange since no one else does. But I met a girl today, and I got her name . She was in one of my classes and the room had changed so I asked her where it was and then she asked me what my name was and we talked a little. She was really cute too.


----------



## marenubium87 (Jan 11, 2009)

Well done! As to what to say to people in general, I find that "how are classes going" rarely leads to disaster. ;-)


----------



## GrimedMechanic86 (Jan 20, 2010)

i find meeting with new people is difficult if your not currently living in a dorm. I try to meet folks in classes but to no avail.

Only people I can connect with are in my Veterans only class. Hehe, its funny really, half of em are just as pissed off as me! Thats probably the only class I really like.


----------



## masterofsadness56 (Jun 3, 2011)

Still struggling with this problem.......again


----------

